# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Encontrar magos de una ciudad concreta

## jossan

Hola.
Me gusta mucho que cuando tengo que ir a una ciudad concreta, poder quedar con magos locales para charlar de magia y quedar a tomar algo. No se si existe esa opción pero si no existe estaría bien poder tener un listado de magos aficionados por ciudad

----------


## Iban

Noticias y eventos -&gt; Encuentros.

----------

